# Wow, that gave me a rush!



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I just did something out of my comfort zone, and I just got home. It's not big or anything, but I went to get a slurpee and to get some food for a quiet night here at home when I looked at my watch and noticed it was just about lunchtime for my co-workers at work. They all just stand outside the store and smoke, so I thought it would be funny to drive right by and go "Hi suckers!!!" and wave out of my window. Not like I wouldn't stop and talk, but to do that. So I started getting excited for doing this, and sat in the parking lot waiting a few minutes so I could drive by when they were all outside. 

(And in this time sitting in the 7-11 parking lot, a posse of FOUR cop cars parked at 7-11, weird..)

Anyway, I drove to work and was all excited by this idea, but when I got there, two of the people I wanted to surprise were walking to a car because they always get coffee at lunchtime. So I sort of did the wave thing to them, and then found out there was 2 trucks tonight and one of the girls was in my department that night had which 16 skids (which is Crazzzzzzy). And there were saying I should come in, and blah blah, all in a funny way. So I told them they ruined my plan for the Hi Suckers, and they were like "Oh, so that's why you came, to make fun of us!" And it was all in fun. So I let them go, and I started driving home. Then I started feeling bad for even going there, and thought maybe I should go back. 

Not just for that reason, but again, I thought it would be funny while they're all standing there, and I pull up and go, "You're not mad at me right?" Like all the trouble to come back would be hilarious. So I waited in the bank parking lot for a little bit longer to give the two time to get their coffee and I headed back. 

(Another reason I went back is because the first time I went my Manager was just heading outside, I waved from my car, he waved, so I didn't get a chance to talk to him  ) 

So I went back, pulled up in front of the group and said "Now I feel bad" and they all started laughing. So I got out of my car and stood with them a little bit with my big honkin' slurpee I always get on my days off. They were trying to say things to get me to come work, all in a joking way. And of course I was thinking of excuses. 

"Oh I don't have my time card"

"Well Manager can key you in" 

"Oh well these are my 'day off' pants" 

Laugh in response. 

So one of them said I should stay for a smoke, and I said I didn't have my smokes on me. She says, "C'mon, we're all smokers here". 

So then Manager asks quietly if I want one, by this time I'm shaking so bad as he hands me one of his smokes and his lighter, how could they NOT notice? I lit it and we all stood there, and I started saying how they ruined my plan, I was just going to drive by and yell HEY SUCKERS! And then they asked why I was even up, and I said I got up at midnight and I had nothing better to do, so it was either come here, or sit at home and watch "Killer Bash", and said that's what my life is, and that everyone is sleeping. So blah blah, we keep talking, then it went silent for a minute. 

I was suddenly confident, so I said, "You know just by me being here right now, I have changed your lives forever" And I said it nice and strong and the whole group (well 4 people) started laughing, and I said, "It's true, now your night will not be the same"

My manager then offered me a second smoke and I took it, and then the two girls were talking amongst themselves about work, and my hand was getting cold from the honkin slurpee cup, and he went, "Hand cold from the slurpee?" 

See what I mean about him just saying small things to me when both of us aren't interested in what the two have to say? 

Manager never spends the whole time outside at lunch, always goes in early. Tonight he spent the full 30 minutes outside, laughing at my jokes, making fun of how un-healthy my car sounded 

So break was ending for them, and I said, "Well I guess I have to go watch Killer Bash" And on of them said, "It's already started!" And I said, "Oh no, I better get home!!" 

But you know what guys? I got such a rush from that. I was the center of attention because of what I did, I hope I put a little joy in their lives that I thought of them on my days off. They are awesome though, I would be proud to call them friends. I'm still shaking a little bit because of the rush I got  I would even do it tomorrow too, but maybe that would be too much.. 

Be confident - be confident! I have to repeat that myself, because it's true, it works and people laugh at my jokes and I don't get judged so negatively. They LIKE it when I talk. And they listen to what I have to say. Talk in a louder voice, instead of the softness I usually have. I have to remember that that fun confident part of my self that I want to express, I shouldn't be so afraid of that because they LIKE it. I always get them laughing with that side, and I love making people laugh. 

Although a big reason for me even going there tonight was because Manager was there. Aw he laughed at all my jokes and gave me cigarettes. 

And now I'm happy


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

:nw 
That's a great story - well done darkangel!


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

That was pretty cool. :lol You seem like a really cute and funny person, it's nice that your co-workers got to see that side of you. Way to go! :yes 

BabyG


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's so cool!! Great job :boogie :boogie


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

It's great that you seem to have a decent manager and co-workers.

Good for you, for what you did! :yay :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, DarkAngel! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

*snaps like a loser*




W00T!


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

:banana Humor always makes things easier (I wish I could put that in better words, though. Dig up a good quote for it.)

Congrats!


----------

